# Hatching Black Copper Marans for the first time.



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Just bought six eggs and they are now in the bator but the seller told me I would have to help the chicks hatch. Said the shells are too hard for them.

Is this true?

Will I have to help them hatch and if so, do I wait for a pip or just have at em on day 21?

And have I just wasted $20 on a self perpetuating problem, chicks that need help producing chicks that need help producing chicks that need help...........................


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

If I'm remembering correctly, our BC marans had about 15% that needed a bit of help to finish getting out of thier eggs. I thought it was a humidity problem, since the chicks were doing a good job pipping.

Before helping, the chick needs to be pipping. Give them a half a day to try to get out, then you can help. Ours had problems with being stuck to the egg, so I used body temp water and painted the membrane in order to pull off sections of egg. Most of those, if not all, chicks lived.

The standby rule of thumb of not helping chicks is for ones that are sickly, and don't have the energy to properly pip. If they'er stuck to the shell, I don't think its the chicks problem, so I help.

Michael


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

GBov,

I have had my BCMarans for about 5 or 6 years now. I've never seen another chicken with an egg and membrane as hard. I can take a dirty egg and throw it out to the pigs and about half the time it wont break when it hits the ground. 
As far as helping the chicks, most will hatch with no trouble. I would agree with Artificer on his percentage that need help. If you do help you need to make sure you give them enough time to try on their own. I've opened some up and get some bleeding from the eggsack not being depleted. A few I have helped out and waited too long and it's like they have trouble straightening out their neck and I think all of those have died. 

Good luck with your hatching,
Dave


----------



## mitchell3006 (Apr 1, 2010)

I ate some for supper and cursed at how hard the  shell and membrane were. It was ridiculous to have to hit an egg that hard to crack it. BTW they were SO GOOD!


----------

